# Cavs vs Jazz | Game #66 | March 17th 7:30 PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game 66*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(40-25) VS* *Utah Jazz** (43-20)*

_*Saturday, March 17th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBATV*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*




*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
[[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_jones/index.html?nav=page][/url]

*UTAH JAZZ’ BENCH*











*OVERVIEW*
*
1. St Patty's Day
2. Loozer in town

1 + 2 = Things could get ugly for Loozer!

Must win game for obvious reasons. I wish I had tickets for this game *


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope the Cavs handle business. No soft playing early on. All driving, posting up and moves towards the basket.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Boozer must die!
**** I wish I was back in the city and going to this game on St. Pattys day. O well, still get crunk here.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

why care about Boozer, isn't Gooden a Boozer like player with a cheaper contract 

Also, the bench is Harpring, Millsap, Giricek

Starting lineup

Dwill, Fish, AK, Boozer, Okur


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope we crush kill and/or destroy Boozer.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, how "Lost is Space" of you Futuristxen.


----------



## B Mac (Mar 14, 2007)

Ah so here is where all of you Cav fans are hiding, two-timers.  

Time to pound Boozit.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

B Mac said:


> Ah so here is where all of you Cav fans are hiding, two-timers.
> 
> Time to pound Boozit.


Can't believe its been 3 years? Boozer being gone and this is the first time we face him in Cleveland his always been hurt.

I hope Gooden and AV do not take this like a personal battle, the same goes for our team. And we just take care of business, but it wouldnt hurt to see AV and Gooden getting double doubles.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't think this is about Gooden/AV. It's the guys who were left from that team: Z and Lebron who really should feel slighted. This guy cheated so he could leave the team and his teammates


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

On a positive note, Larry deserves some more props for his play lately. Check out his line since starting @PG:

18 points, 5.4 rebounds, 6.3 assists and 1.3 steals per game; 44%fg, 34%3pt, 72%ft, with great defense. 

Now *that's* what we're paying him $13MM for :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugh..Detroit just won again @ Phx. Unbelievable, they went 5-0 on their road trip.

Also mixed news is Utah just lost their 3rd straight game. They will be starved for a win big time...and Miami just won their 9th straight game *without* Wade..

Looks like we may need to finish with 3-4 more losses tops to maintain the #2 seed and have any shot at catching Det


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is now turning into a must pride win to a must win on all measures with Miami and Detroit going streaking (sorry for the old school pun). Utah will be primed because of the losing streak but they'll be coming off a back to back while we have had a few days off.

Cannot imagine a relatively well rested Lebron not giving a 110% with the crowd being into this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *The game tonight against the Utah Jazz will be just another game for the Cavaliers, but for the team's fans, it's something altogether different.
> It marks the return of forward Carlos Boozer to Quicken Loans Arena more than two years after he became the biggest sports pariah in Northeast Ohio since Art Modell moved the Browns to Baltimore.
> In the summer of 2004, the Cavs decided not to exercise an option worth $700,000 in Boozer's contract. After speaking with Boozer, the team believed that he would accept a six-year, $41 million contract, the most that they could offer him under salary cap rules.
> After becoming a free agent, however, Boozer opened negotiations with other teams and eventually signed a six-year, $68 million deal with the Jazz.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16924359.htm

lol


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

B Mac said:


> Ah so here is where all of you Cav fans are hiding, two-timers.
> 
> Time to pound Boozit.


B Mac, are you following me? 

This is actually where I started, I've actually migrated away primarily.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I should stop by realgm more. In any case this has become a home to a few of us who really like to post like we're IM'ing about games a lot. Not a lot of trolls and good conversation: what I like when watching a Cavs game


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't think this is about Gooden/AV. It's the guys who were left from that team: Z and Lebron who really should feel slighted. This guy cheated so he could leave the team and his teammates


Lebron said in an article that he doesn't blame boozer for getting more money, he said it was a business decision. 

Money Talks, BS does not.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Lebron said in an article that he doesn't blame boozer for getting more money, he said it was a business decision.
> 
> Money Talks, BS does not.


Umm OK: please go back to the Boozer thread to rehash all the inane arguments you brought up to defend Boozer that were subsequently shot down. It was a "business" decision like Enron was simply doing "business" when defrauding customers. Otherwise keep it out of the game thread


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I should stop by realgm more. In any case this has become a home to a few of us who really like to post like we're IM'ing about games a lot. Not a lot of trolls and good conversation: what I like when watching a Cavs game


I've been coming back here a bit more but clearly spend more time on realgm. I've always liked it here, just don't think there's quite enough posters. I like it here, just a bit too quiet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I've been coming back here a bit more but clearly spend more time on realgm. I've always liked it here, just don't think there's quite enough posters. I like it here, just a bit too quiet.


Yeah I've talked to you before about it. Tried to recruit more but it's a real ***** with the big boys like Realgm and RCF. Instead the mods (credit to b-b and remy) here have tried to put a more comfortable and congenial atmosphere centered around the actual games themselves. The only reason I go to RCF is they have more insiders and don't have as much lulls in terms of posts but this is my internet "home" so to speak


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

that wasn't a block? Thought Z was there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know if Z is going to be able to keep up with Okur. Might have to bring in AV early tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z with a bad start blah blowed a layup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF kind of shot was that Lebron?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop shooting the jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is Lebron doing? His head is not in this game so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Okur got away with an over the back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Okur is hurting us. Need to bring in AV


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Man, I still can't believe how butt-hurt Cavs fans are about the Boozer situation. Either way, the early negotiations were illegal. Oh well.


HAHAHAHAH, and Boozer flushes one right in Gooden's face. Awesome.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah they're giving Lebron the 20 footer and he's not sure what to do. Real bad start for James


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did Ak47 airball that 3?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron actually posting up now: good move with his jumper being off


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh too many TO's


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Did Ak47 airball that 3?


Yup. His outside shot is just god-awful.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

3 blown layups now by our big men. Overall terrible first quarter in terms of TO's. Lucky to be down only 3.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is not a good lineup: can't have Snow and Newble together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good D by Fisher on the break on James


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha can be a very good player in the league with his athleticism. We better resign him


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer, I thought you were saying that RGM had trolls? Looks like there's at least one of them over here. LOL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow great pass by AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Pioneer, I thought you were saying that RGM had trolls? Looks like there's at least one of them over here. LOL


yeah no worries the only thing that looks like a butt is Boozer's face. You wonder with all that money why can't find a competent dermatologist


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow is terrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Silly turnovers today, bedeviling us. Perhaps we had a little too much st. pattys day today?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ak47 has no chance on Lebron. well then no one really does if Lebron is playing smart


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes? why take that jumper?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These refs are blind: that was a clear charge


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is why we need a real PG: all Hughes is giving us is TO's and bad jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's jumper is simply not there and this zone is hurting us


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are we drunk?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is any player as schizophrenic as Hughes? He looks completely different every game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why keep Hughes in and take out Sasha for Snow? mike brown is baffling at times


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible first half. I can't believe we're only down 1.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> These refs are blind: that was a clear charge


Utah fouls alot, but if they aren't calling them you just have to play through them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden decided to show up in the second half at least.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FT's again hurting us. If it ain't one thing it's another


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron just not into the game tody


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need a real PG: Sasha pickpocketed after hughes airballs a stupid 3 attempt


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where is Lebron?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Forget everyone else and go to the Lebron to the basket offense and hope he makes FT's. what we're doing now is not working


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Where is Lebron?


hopefully waiting for the 4th quarter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that a foul on AV?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall is so pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a sick dunk: pavs and lebron stepping up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The King.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we can carry this momentum into the fourth, we could blow the game open.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron deciding to take this game over. Holy Lebron everywhere


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Of course Hughes has to ruin the party


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Eventhough we can't make a free throw to save our live we somehow ended up with a 4 point lead after 3. Remarkable considering we missed at least 6 free throws.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What? that was a carry?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The King.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


>


um, not quite what i think about when we talk about the King


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

hey larry, stop shooting, even if it's a free throw, decline


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

other than his free throws, has lebron made anything from beyond 5 ft tonight?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

work the ball inside, for the love of all good things


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

I wish lebron played like this every minute he was on the floor, he'd be unstopable.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hughes is ****ing horrible. HORRIBLE.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is an absolute idiot: how you can't throw a lob to Lebron on a break?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I need to change my sig from the Lebron fanclub to the trade Larry Hughes club


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

if Larry Hughes was a fruit, he'd deff be a banana... cuz he belongs hung on a tree.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I need to change my sig from the Lebron fanclub to the trade Larry Hughes club


well at least the membership wouldn't change


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron unselfish till the end: getting the ball to Z


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lmfao Drew Made That Shot!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol Boozer can't keep Gooden off the boards


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

making even every other free throw would sometimes be nice


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

free throws are going to kill us in this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

rofl boozer can't rebound and he can't make FT's


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

We wont win a ring untill we can hit at least 75% from the line... seriously its the mtoher ****ing NBA


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> if Larry Hughes was a fruit, he'd deff be a banana... cuz he belongs hung on a tree.


That's kind of not a good thing to say.










Let's maybe be a little more careful with our language?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with 16 boards I think and 7 assists!


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

lebron 1 assist away from a huge triple double


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

8 GAMES! Boozer may have stuffed the stat book, but Gooden beat him when it mattered.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

yahoo had lebron at 24, 17, and 9...now it's time to root for memphis, they have to win sometime and tonight against chicago would be nice


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-1" align="left">








L. Hughes</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-1">28:20</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-1">2-17</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-1">0-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-1">0-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-1">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-1">6</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-1">8</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-1">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-1">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-1">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-1">6</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-1">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-1">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-2" align="left">







A. Pavlovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-2">31:02</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-2">9-18</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-2">2-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-2">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-2">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-2">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-2">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-2">21</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-3" align="left">







D. Gooden</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-3">24:15</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-3">5-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-3">4-8</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-3">7</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-3">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-3">12</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-3">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-3">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-3">0</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-3">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-4" align="left">







L. James</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-4">31:40</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-4">8-21</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-4">0-6</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-4">8-13</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-4">14</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-4">16</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-4">9</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-4">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-4">4</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-4">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-4">24</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-5" align="left">







Z. Ilgauskas</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-5">25:19</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-5">4-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-5">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-5">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-5">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-5">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-5">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-5">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-6" align="left">







A. Varejao</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-6">31:05</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-6">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-6">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-6">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-6">7</td>  <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-6">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-6">5</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-6">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-6">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-7" align="left">







D. Marshall</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-7">15:20</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-7">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-7">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-7">4</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-7">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-7">7</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-7">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-7">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-7">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-8" align="left">







E. Snow</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-8">09:18</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-8">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-8">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-8">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600982-9" align="left">







I. Newble</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600982-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600982-9">07:40</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600982-9">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600982-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600982-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600982-9">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600982-9">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600982-9">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600982-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600982-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600982-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600982-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600982-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600982-9">4</td></tr></tbody></table>
Lebron with the near triple double and a huge rebounding effort combined with the good D made up for his lackluster shooting.

Man Hughes 17 shots to get 4 points?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

quench23 said:


> if Larry Hughes was a fruit, he'd deff be a banana... cuz he belongs hung on a tree.


This would be a ban-able comment to me. Call me sensitive but man that's about as terrible a comment as I've ever seen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> This would be a ban-able comment to me. Call me sensitive but man that's about as terrible a comment as I've ever seen.


yeah quench tends to go WAY overboard in terms of his comments. Before it was Lebron now to Hughes.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was passed out by 10 pm... But it looks like the Cavaliers took it too the Jazz and Quench needs to leave this board !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We are on a 8 game winning streak, and it seems that we got away with a terrible game from Larry tonight. He has played great since being our point guard, I think he still needs to start when Danial comes back, this game should not affect that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Do you realize the Cavs just have to go 9-7 to win 50 games to equal the total of last season? They are at their best at a time of the season when playoff spots are available. • Let's hope the pattern of the past two seasons holds up for Mike Brown's coaching career here -- playing well in March. A year ago, the Cavs were 10-4 in March. This season, they are 8-1. After March 1, the Cavs were 18-7 a year ago to win 50 games.
> • After a slow start, LeBron James nearly had a triple-double: 24 points, 17 rebounds, nine assists. The most impressive part of that performance is the 17 rebounds, because the Cavs seemed to be in a funk for most of game. He had 11 of those rebounds in the second half.
> • Former Cavaliers forward Carlos Boozer has developed into an All-Star caliber player. He finished with 19 points and 14 rebounds, but he had only two points and two rebounds in the fourth quarter, when the Cavs made a major effort to keep him off the boards and to defend him.
> • Boozer is averaging 21 points and 11.5 rebounds for the season. The key for the Jazz is keeping him healthy. He missed nearly 50 percent of his games (80 out of 164) in his first two seasons with them. He has been out for eight games this season.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16929403.htm


----------

